# 1998 critchfield build



## Doug0393 (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Doug0393 (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Doug0393 (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Doug0393 (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Doug0393 (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Doug0393 (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Doug0393 (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Doug0393 (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Doug0393 (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Doug0393 (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Doug0393 (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Doug0393 (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Doug0393 (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Doug0393 (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Doug0393 (Feb 15, 2014)

Finally figured out how to post pictures this started around February this year so this is my progress. Got the hull painted today petit easypoxy burgundy. Weighed it yesterday the way it sits 450ish


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Cool boat looks like your doing a great job. Everyone will ask what motor, what paint, what deck so you need to post that


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks really nice. Did you use the 1 part or 2 part Easypoxy?


----------



## habanalure (Feb 6, 2012)

Got the pics , awesome work!


----------



## Doug0393 (Feb 15, 2014)

Motor I'm putting on is a 2003 50hp elpto it had a 25hp evinrude


----------



## Doug0393 (Feb 15, 2014)

Bought a 85 hobie for a 1000 and keep the motor and sold the boat


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Way to go man your boat will rock when you get it together


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Bought a 85 hobie for a 1000 and keep the motor and sold the boat


Holy crap that's cheap


----------



## Doug0393 (Feb 15, 2014)

the second quart on petit easypoxy turned out a lot better feel a whole better about it happy with know time to flip and non skid the deck with oster white rusteoleum


----------



## Doug0393 (Feb 15, 2014)

Should I put a boot stripe on it to help break it up and what color boot stripe


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I vote NO on the bootstripe.  It will look too much like a center console….keep it stealthy looking!  

Instead, get a vinyl guy to cut you a couple of nice logos for the stern corners. Nice work.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Very sharp what happened to the console. Will it have a poling platform


----------



## Doug0393 (Feb 15, 2014)

I still have the console. I do t know about a push pole platform it would be for looks more than anything else the motor I have weighs 205lbs and I'm 215 so I know I wouldn't be standing back there it would be drafting about 2' of water  so I don't know


----------



## Doug0393 (Feb 15, 2014)

got the rusteolum oster white painted looks good now time to rig it live well bait well running lights need to get a rub rail messed mine up on the port aft corner hang the motor and wet her shooting for Father's Day weekend


----------



## Doug0393 (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Doug0393 (Feb 15, 2014)

38 mph with just me and cooler 36mph with wife


----------

